# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Jay Cutler 3 day out

## wael

Jay at 290 lbs at 3 day out, he outstanding,more dinnes at 267.
we may see the new MR.olympia 3 day later watch out.

to see video clip(Jay ) go to: 
www.muscletime.com

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

He's one thick bastard.

----------


## BigMike J

> He's one thick bastard.


no joke!

----------


## justin2305

jay will always be #1 but ronnie is looking bigger by the day....

----------


## Dude-Man

jay never was number one.

----------


## wael

There is more pics, for all champs 3 day out (& meeting), go to:
www.flexonline.com
www.muscletime.com

----------


## JdFlex

He's looking BIG! Its amazing to me that someone who is already so freakin' huge can get even bigger. The progress is so far beyond normal genectics its almost unbelievable.

----------


## decadbal

> jay never was number one.


man i love it.... great reply...hes the number one losa...

----------


## justin2305

aight meaning #1 to me bros...........

----------


## JayCutler

Cutler looking good , 20 pounds more then last year , this is going to be very close between jay and coleman , i see jay actuly pulling the upset here

----------


## wink182

sorry guys but jay is the man. He is right on ronnies azz. The man is unreal! If he does not win it will be a tragedy.

----------


## anabolicwannabe

sorry wink182, but the thread is over a month old
and by "if he does not win" i hope you're referring to the next olympia, cause this year's one is already over..  :LOL:

----------


## nomore1324

i think he is awesome, definitely worthy of everyone heres respect, but coleman lats are just too much to mess with,take a look at a lat spread pic, there is one of him next to jay both hitting the lat spread, and there is just no contest

----------


## BigRuhl

Cutler is the man! NEW Mr.O!

----------


## keth'naab

no wonder you got banned, ya putz.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

yeah and the Seahawks are the new superbowl champs! w00t !!!!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Cutler is the man! NEW Mr.O!


shouldn't you be supporting your namesake?

----------

